# Physical Performance Test at Care Ambulance (Orange, CA)



## IvySammy (Sep 24, 2010)

I am looking for any information on the physical performance test at Care Ambulance.

Thanks.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2010)

Which Care Ambulance you're talking about would be helpful. I can think of 2 different companies in California alone and am going to assume that there are more Care Ambulances outside of California.


----------



## IvySammy (Sep 24, 2010)

I apologize I should have been more specific.  Care Ambulance Service located in Orange, CA.

Thanks.


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

worked at Care from 06-08, test was fairly simple, warm up and then a back strength test on this huge machine, they give you some practice reps and you just go as hard as you can, they don't tell you if you pass right away( but the guy who does it is cool and will give you a good idea.) this was done right after the phys exam, there was no lift test or anything like that.


----------



## IvySammy (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks jgmedic!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a crazy physical assessment test. There were simulated patient drags, lifts, stretcher moves over bumpy terrain, bag moving kneels, 200 CPR compressions in less than 2:20, all timed. I passed in 6:22 with a max time of 6:30. Service used it as the first weedout of their hiring assessments. Apparently a good number of people failed, but it seems from what I have read here that this not a typical assessment.


----------



## IvySammy (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply jjesusfreak01.  I am curious, are EMT's first on scene in NC?  The reason I ask is that it might be a bit different considering I am from S. California and fire is always first on scene, so EMT's in S. CA are more transport than anything.  Do you work for Care Ambulance in NC?


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 15, 2015)

so I failed the physical test for care ambulance ornge, ca do I get a second shot or is my dream of working their gone?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 15, 2015)

Did they tell you which portion of the test you failed?


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Did they tell you which portion of the test you failed?



no they did not.....I think I will go in today and figure it out..


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Its a private ambulance company, I highly doubt failing that would ban you from reapplying, even if it was a municipal department. Get in shape and reapply.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2015)

I have heard that if you fail out of the application process, Care will make you wait a full 12 months to reapply. I was told this by one of their HR people when I went to one of their monthly orientation/information seminars for interested EMTs. The reasoning I was given was because they get so many applicants they don't(didn't) want to fill up limited openings with second chance applicants when there's still so many first chance applicants to consider.

Granted this was like 2 years ago, and they've since gained most of the Orange County private ambulance response areas things could easily have changed. I strongly recommend going to the next info meeting and asking the HR people directly.



> CARE Ambulance hosts an open house for EMT recruits every second Wednesday of the month from 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm. Attendees will have the opportunity to ask questions and will be provided with a tour of the facility. For further information, download the flyer here or call Siti Williams at (714) 289-7910. careambulance.net


----------



## Nathaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

californiaEMT13 said:


> no they did not.....I think I will go in today and figure it out..


 
How long after did they tell you if you failed ? And did they let you re take ? Please  pm me


----------



## Nathaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry I should of been more specific . I took the back strength test last week and have not been told if i passed or have been called yet for a start date


----------



## slawmunny123 (May 6, 2018)

I have my back/lift test tomorrow for Care ambulance orange county.  I believe it is at the physical wilikison chiro/rehab center.  What should I expect?

Thank you


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 6, 2018)

Stand in the machine. Push hard and fast.


----------



## slawmunny123 (May 6, 2018)

Mufasa556 said:


> Stand in the machine. Push hard and fast.


Is it like squats?  I am a black belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu I hope I will be fine!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2018)

slawmunny123 said:


> Is it like squats?  I am a black belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu I hope I will be fine!


I don’t think they are going to have to fight anyone...


----------



## slawmunny123 (May 6, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I don’t think they are going to have to fight anyone...


are you sure cause i got some mean leg locks !


----------



## Parameduck (May 8, 2018)

Let locks are illegal


----------

